# NEW Indiana Wiper (hybrid striped bass) record broken again !!



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

David Coffman of Frankfort caught the new state record hybrid striped bass on May 22, 2005. The 22-lb., 32-inch-long fish was wrestled from the Tippecanoe River in Carroll County. The hybrid striped bass, sometimes called a wiper, attacked Coffman's Rapala crank bait.

Coffman's bass broke the previous record 19.5-pound wiper caught by Mike Cox of Lafayette on April 30, 2005. Cox's record wiper was also pulled from the Tippecanoe River in Carroll County.










Click here for larger image !! Hold onto your hat !!  

*Wiper Déjà vu*-----------------
Indiana wiper record broken --- again :B 


A second state-record hybrid striped bass has been certified this spring by
the Indiana Department of Natural Resources. David Coffman from Frankfort,
Ind. caught the new record fish May 22 below Lake Freeman's Oakdale Dam.

The white bass/striped bass hybrid, often called a wiper, weighed 22 pounds,
and was 32 inches long. The fish's tail fin spanned a foot rule. The new
biggest-ever Indiana wiper beat the 19.5-pound record wiper caught below the
same dam on April 30.

Coffman's wiper hit a crankbait lure cast in the early morning darkness and
drawn across the Tippecanoe River below the Lake Freeman dam.

"The wipers are a new fish for me," said Coffman. "But I've really focused
on them for the last three weeks. I caught a couple 16 pounders, and then
the big fish, where the current breaks (below the dam)."

"The fish was like something you would see in the ocean," said Coffman.
The tailwaters below Norway and Oakdale dams, the two dams on the Tippecanoe
River that create lakes Shafer and Freeman, have consistently produced the
biggest Hoosier wipers over the last 20 years. Since 1985, 20 of 22 state
record wipers have come from the Tippecanoe River.

The wiper record is Indiana's most often broken sport fish record. The
record has been broken more than 20 times since 1985.

More than half the record hybrids were caught during April and May. The
wiper record was broken six times in 1988.

Wipers will attack a wide variety of cast or trolled lures or baits. These
powerful fish are a genetic cross between white bass and striped bass and
resemble their temperate bass cousins, striped bass, white bass and yellow
bass.

The best lakes in Indiana for adding wiper poundage to your stringer are
Monroe Lake near Bloomington or lakes Freeman and Shafer near Monticello.

Big wipers are also often caught below Ohio River dams.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the link to IN DNR (click) with the wiper story.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the fish is happy to see him too. 
Makes a 10.25 look like bait


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

You ready to head over there Jim What a pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's crossed my mind alright. Be nice to hold a state record, even if only for a month !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

:B


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Makes a 10.25 look like bait


Ouch...!That one hurt.


----------

